# Need drivers for M2N-MX SE



## Skrabrug (May 3, 2008)

Just installed a 2nd hand ASUS M2N-MX SE into a mates machine but unfortunately we don't have the drivers disc for it and can't seem to find any drivers online (google let us down )

anyone know any solutions?


----------



## HTC (May 3, 2008)

*Here's the FTP link for that motherboard*



Skrabrug said:


> Just installed a 2nd hand ASUS M2N-MX SE into a mates machine but unfortunately we don't have the drivers disc for it and can't seem to find any drivers online (google let us down )
> 
> anyone know any solutions?



ftp://ftp.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM2/M2N-MX SE


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 3, 2008)

although i don't know why but all apart from the USA mirrors are really SLOW. so just choose them.

(this was when i needed drivers for my M2NPV-MX about two weeks ago)


----------



## Skrabrug (May 3, 2008)

yeah i attempted to USA mirrors but the downloads cut out like 1 minute into them '


----------



## kenkickr (May 3, 2008)

Not sure for which Windows version u use but it is a 6100/430 chipset driver and here is the XP link from nvidia:  http://www.nvidia.com/content/licen...e/430_410/8.26_11.09_nforce_winxp_english.exe
The board uses the Realtek ALC662 chip(HD Audio) so here you go for XP
ftp://202.65.194.211/pc/audio/WDM_R191.zip or http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1050/Realtek_HD_Audio_1.91_2KXP_.html.  I'd download the audio driver from TPU..much faster!


----------

